# Smokehouse Lake on the Choctawhatchee River



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Lost a day of fishing yesterday due to motor problem discovered before I left the house....thank goodness! Tested motor and it would not start so had to cancel the trip. Up to my motor man on hwy 2A and he fixed the problem in about 15 seconds.....blown fuse to the starter. I had been messing around with wires and batteries the day before and apparently shorted out the fuse. I didn't even know there was a fuse.
Anyway, my frequent fishing partner Freddy and I launched this morning about 0630 at Smokehouse. 3 rigs in the parking area. On the way to the river we passed two of them in the Smokehouse run to the river.
First off we hit a crappie hole found last fall and low and behold picked up six keepers using minnows. After a while went up river to Mile slough and then back down to East River. Fished up East River a while and then on up to Otter Creek.
We ended up with 13 bream, 6 crappie, and 5 shellcrackers. None were bragging size but they went in the box to help at a fish fry for the local fishing club later this month. Naturally the big one got away....in fact 3 big ones....all shellcrackrs. 
Made a few scenic photos that are not very interesting but posting them anyway. 
Incidentally, there were a good number of boats on the water today enjoying the good weather. For past 2 or 3 weeks the bream bite has been hot on the Choctaw.

See http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Smokehouse


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

That shaded, tunnel like run from Smokehouse landing to the river is a beautiful place. One of these days, I'm going to have to make it back over there.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing those pics. Beautiful place.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice pictures. I have never fished the Choctaw. Wished I lived a little closer. I fish Yellow primarily since I live close and the fishing is pretty good when the conditions are right.
Keep the pics coming.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Enjoyed the pics and really appreciate the report.


----------

